#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How to Create an Effective Social Media Strategy in 2022?

## Bhavya

Are you just starting with your business's social media campaign? Do you need assistance in formulating a winning social media strategy? 
In the below infographic, the MavSocial team shares their success tips for an effective social media marketing strategy.

_Here's a quick summary of what's on the infographic :_

Determine your objectives and goals.Assemble a winning social media marketing team.Define your target market.Look at social media trends and listen to what experts are saying.Choose your social media channels.Make a social media content strategy and calendar.Repeat the process of monitoring, engaging, analyzing, and repeating.
*For more information, go through the infographic.
*

----------

